# Silver things?



## coreya (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm sure someone on here has some knowledge of silver items and could identify what these are? Picked up the whole lot at a yard sale for 20 bucks (about 339 grams total weight). I would have guessed egg cup but the hole and size of the large side throws me. Any info would be most appreciated!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 31, 2015)

They remind me of the Vapo-Cresoline burners but perhaps a more modern use for potpourri. Just a wild guess.


----------



## LC (Jan 31, 2015)

They look like old ice cream cups to me or maybe used for desserts . They took a heavy paper insert that came to a point at the bottom and shaped to fit the holder . When you were done you would just throw the insert away . That's my wild guess lol . All jokes aside , that is what I think they are . Well , I stand corrected , I did not see the pic with the tape measure , I would say they are not ice cream cups , too small a diameter .


----------



## coreya (Jan 31, 2015)

I should have added that they all are marked Sterling but no other marking so doubt they were a throw away item. Thanks for the guesses and keep them coming![] Here is a side on pic.


----------



## LC (Jan 31, 2015)

I did not mean throw the silver things away Corey , I meant the paper inserts that would be put inside them . I did  not see the picture showing the tape measure at first , they look a whole lot bigger than that in the pictures . Here is some of the ice cream cups I was referring to , but these do not use the paper insert  . Seems I remember when I was a kid I had ice cream at a soda fountain here at the local drug store counter and the cups were metal with a paper liner put in them , maybe I am wrong . There are so many different ice cream servers from back when .


----------



## LC (Jan 31, 2015)

Here is something similar that I was referring to Corey .  As for the ice cream cup liners , they looked something like the one in the pic , they would be the same size and shape of the inside of the metal cups . Kind of getting off the main subject though , I will not go any farther with it .


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey Coreya, Heres another "serving suggestion"http://www.ebay.com/itm/STERLING-SILVER-Pedestal-SALT-CELLAR-Cobalt-Liner-/380176993757 might go back and look for the liners.  Happy Digs,   DD


----------



## coreya (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the input, The Ice cream thing is the most plausible at this point, the salt cellar idea had crossed my mind but these were in a bag and nothing there looked like it went with them. I still thing these would be a mighty fancy way to serve desert but who knows. Thanks again for all the ideas and keep them coming.


----------



## coreya (Feb 1, 2015)

Did a bit more research and they are in fact the bases for ice cream or sorbet cups (would be a small glass cup with a glass post that went into the center hole). Its a shame there was nothing like that at the sale. Thanks again for all the input.


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2015)

Never thought it was fro ice cream at all after seeing how small the diameter was . One just never knows some time .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 2, 2015)

Makes sense, being a service for twelve.I missed that the first time around.


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2015)

As I had said above , I did not think they were for ice cream , too small . So I did some more searching . Found these , not silver but right on , Sherbet cups they are . They also came in other colors as well .


----------

